# 5* home offered to small dog



## lou0504 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi this ad is on behalf of my neighbour whom doesnt have internet access. She has space in her family for a new addition. Can offer a loving permanant home to a small dog. She is at home all day. Anything considered in need of a home, she has a garden, lives down a nice quiet street next to a large park for exercise, she does have a rabbit that is used to dogs, he lives indoors. home inspection more than welcome. many thanks


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a lovely little JRT girlie that is desperate for a home of her own. She belonged to an elderly couple who unfortunately had to go into a home and was given to a local dog breeder..who then found out girlie was spayed so no good to her! She was housetrained (but has been kenneled so might have to be reminded of that), fairly well trained, good recall, fabulous with kids and other dogs and so far ignored the various animals at the stables she's been kept at. She is fairly active and does like company. She's in North Wales so not sure how far away you are?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

It is ok that the rabbit is fine with dogs but it might be a bit different the other way round.

Rabbit = prey for general mammal population.

Be careful in the selection.


----------



## lou0504 (Jan 26, 2009)

JSR said:


> I have a lovely little JRT girlie that is desperate for a home of her own. She belonged to an elderly couple who unfortunately had to go into a home and was given to a local dog breeder..who then found out girlie was spayed so no good to her! She was housetrained (but has been kenneled so might have to be reminded of that), fairly well trained, good recall, fabulous with kids and other dogs and so far ignored the various animals at the stables she's been kept at. She is fairly active and does like company. She's in North Wales so not sure how far away you are?


HI unfortunatly im miles away from wales im in northamptonshire, but thanks anyway and hope she finds a lovely home x


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

lou0504 said:


> HI unfortunatly im miles away from wales im in northamptonshire, but thanks anyway and hope she finds a lovely home x


Just heard I'm taking her for a home visit on sunday so fingers crossed they'll be tempted and keep her!!

Just found these for you, might be helpful? :thumbup: Good luck

Jay Gee Sanctuary For Dogs
Creaton Road, Brixworth, Northampton
Tel: 01604 880003
JERRY GREEN FOUNDATION TRUST: Home Page

Maxicare Stray Dog Rehoming
Main Road, Grendon. (Mail only)
Tel: 01933 666465 or 01604 636323 Fax: 01604 636323
Email: [email protected]
Animal In Need - Make Homepage

Wellingborough Dog Welfare
Wellingborough, Northamptonshire
Tel: 01933 223698 Email: [email protected] 
www.wellidog.photo-sense.co.uk


----------



## lou0504 (Jan 26, 2009)

JSR said:


> Just heard I'm taking her for a home visit on sunday so fingers crossed they'll be tempted and keep her!!
> 
> Just found these for you, might be helpful? :thumbup: Good luck
> 
> ...


thanks for that its very kind of you x


----------

